# How to generate work as a tradesman



## idontknow (10 Jun 2009)

Need to get some advise on where to advertise as a tradesman (plastering). Finding it hard at the moment to get work (generally rely on domestic work rather than for builders)

Have tried small ads in shop notice boards, local newsletters, and some websites such as gumtree and city ads. 

It's very hard to get anyone to even call for quotes at times which is a bit suprising given that people in older houses need plastering work and those with water leaks. 

Where would you go for a plasterer? Online / local newsletters? 
do you think it would help to have own website?

Perhaps should consider broadening my horizons but not sure where to start or how to make appropriate contacts.

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Guest110 (10 Jun 2009)

Have you tried upping you game using e-tenders website ? 


Also, register your details on Greenjobs.ie


----------



## WaterSprite (11 Jun 2009)

And  - I got plastering done through that site recently.


----------



## helllohello (11 Jun 2009)

i have hear a few people talk recently about the site onlinetradesmen.ie especially for the smaller jobs that you wouldnt know who to ask to do the work - sounds like one worth looking into.


----------



## WaterSprite (12 Jun 2009)

I got two jobs done with people on onlinetradesmen recently - one tiny job and the plastering job.  It's great because it has reviews of the tradespeople.  I got at least 6 replies for each job and people called out at weekends and evenings no problem to do the quote.  The plastering job cost me a little more than quoted and my review will reflect that, but I still think the site is great and works well - the important thing is that it's populated by actual people who will actually give you a quote.  VAT etc. no problem either - jobs included VAT and I got receipts for them so you can do it all above board.


----------



## Purple (12 Jun 2009)

Off topic but there's a site in the USA that guarantees the work done by the tradesmen it refers (if they screw it up another one fixes the job for free). I like that idea.


----------



## werner (14 Jun 2009)

idontknow said:


> Need to get some advise on where to advertise as a tradesman (plastering). Finding it hard at the moment to get work (generally rely on domestic work rather than for builders)
> 
> Have tried small ads in shop notice boards, local newsletters, and some websites such as gumtree and city ads.
> 
> ...


 
Try advertising here, I found it a good site


----------



## ney001 (17 Jun 2009)

WaterSprite said:


> And  - I got plastering done through that site recently.



Second this - I have used three tradesmen from this site


----------



## Tiara (17 Jun 2009)

My local church lists workmen available in the area for work on their weekly newsletter. Might be an idea for you.


----------



## johnno09 (18 Jun 2009)

Have any electricians got work from the onlinetradesmen.ie website?


----------



## Setanta12 (18 Jun 2009)

Visit residence association meetings and pass around details - you build up a good name for yourself and these people tend to be 'influencers' in their locality. 

How to find out about residence associations ? Try online or your local parish priest!


----------

